# Tylan powder



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but I would like more information about Tylan powder for tear staining. I have read multiple comments from people on here about it and have decided to give it a try. We have tried many other things and today I am going to begin the switch to Solid Gold food instead of the Iams he is currently getting. I figure even if the food doesn't help it isn't going to hurt and it will definitely be a healthier food if nothing else. 

I did a yahoo search for Tylan powder and it looks like it will cost about $40-$50, is that right? Seems pretty pricey. Then how do I know how much to give him and for how long? I know it shouldn't be used long term. I just sprinkle it on his food right?

Thanks in advance for any help and advice.
Christy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I've never bought it but I hear you only need a SMALL amount...............


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

I've heard that as well, but I don't know if I literally just need to sprinkle a pinch on his food or if I need to measure it out. He eats 1/4 c. kibble twice a day, so do I add the tylan at both feedings? Also, I have heard it has a fowl taste so what are everyone's recommendations for getting him to eat it. I have heard things like 1/64th of a teaspoon, 1/32nd of a teaspoon, and 1/8 of a teaspoon. So I just don't know what's right. I did read that they can tolerate quite a bit of it so I suppose if I went with any of those it shouldn't hurt him. I just really hope someone that has used it before can give me more insight.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Just today I was at the vet and asking for Tylan. He said that it was never approved for tear staining and that in fact has now been taken off the market because they had recently tried to locate some. I persisted and he promised to do some looking into it as I have been struggling with this issue for a long time now. He had given me another antibiotic before, Polyotic, and I haven't seen any change at all.

Good luck and I will be waiting to hear something back from my vet. I have seen tremendous results from others here on the forum.

Beverly


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

Hhhmmm, that's interesting. It is still being sold on the internet. I found it on several sites, including Amazon. Our vet told us tetracycline so maybe I should just research that. I was just thinking of using the Tylan because I have heard many good things about it from this forum.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have not used it, but I have heard of people having good results with it. Most people just use it for a short period of time and cut out the previous staining. I was told to use less than the recommended dosage. It is sold under the name Angel Eyes online and in some petstores. 

I have had some problems with staining with Brady in the past and now with Dugan. I have found it is seasonal with Brady. Changing his food did help some. Dugan has a little bit a staining, so I am thinking of trying a food change with him. I do have a bottle of Angel Eyes I bought once, so I may try that next. Right now, I am working on eliminating poop eating with Dugan, so one thing at a time:frusty:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Call around to other vets. Some vets don't carry it. My old vet swore by it for many aliments. It can be used long term for some things. I had a cat that was on it for years. He lived to a ripe old age. I had a dog that was on it for IBS(who knew) for almost a year. My new vet does not carry it. I may have to get some from the internet too if the drops I have don't work. I don't mind the staining but suddenly her eyes are very gunky.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My vet said that he had been looking for it to use on a cat. He also mentioned that it was also often helpful with upset digestive systems where some antibiotics can make them worse.
If someone actually has a bottle from a vet I'd really like to know what the exact name is on it. My vet was asking if people are using Tylan or the Tylan X I believe it was. I was also trying to figure out if this was tetracycline, exactly, but for some reason I don't think it is...anyone know?

Beverly


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazon.com: Tylan Soluble Powder 100 gram: Home & Garden
It is on Amazon...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you Karla, the reviews are all glowing.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Tylan is the brand name for Tysolin. I use it in Angel Eyes, which is available at Petco and on the Internet. The dosage of Tylan may be differnt than Angel Eyes. 

It says on the bottle of AE what amount to give. I use less (about 1/2 teaspoon on my 18 lb'er)You start daily, then after a few weeks cut down to a couple of times a week. I just give it to Rico every 2nd or 3rd day now. The AE smells and tastes bad and the sprinkling on food never worked for me.

I buy deli meat (roast beef, ham) and sprinkle the powder on the flat slice, roll it up and break it in sections for Rico. He loves it! 

The opthamologist Rico goes to said tetracycline is the best, in a short course. But I use the AE instead. I think it's a much milder form of antibiotic.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I was told 1/64th of a teaspoon for 10 lb Daisy. I never actually used it. I had been giving her 1 tbsp of yogurt every evening - and noticed her new hair was coming in without the staining.... so I've been clipping off the stained hair a little at a time. I've heard of people diluting it with corn starch so it is easier to measure - but I'd ask you vet about doing that as I certainly am not qualified to give advice (just passing on what I heard....) Good luck!


----------



## Gail C. Abbott (Mar 25, 2009)

My Cierra has also started with tear staining. I have had some good results with Angel Eyes but it is very pricey. I also bought Tylan at the Atlanta Dog Show. They did not really tell me how much to use so I didn't see any results. I called the company back and have started using 3/4 of a teaspoon for my 11 pound Cierra. We will see how it works. Nature's Farmacy, Inc. www.naturesfarmacy.com 1-800-733-4981 sells Tylan 51.03 g (1.8oz) for $10.95. I don't know what the shipping is since I bought it at the show. Tylan is the active ingredient in Angel Eyes but I wish there were more instructions on how much to give. Gail Abbott


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I know I am going to get teased for this. But those of you feeding Tylan and Angel Eye's, have you tried it? Isabelle has been going thru horrible allergies (both staining and rubbing her hair off her back) so I got it out again since her itching is now under control. I put it on a piece of ham and Belle woudln't eat it. So i ate it to see why..... 

Can they not take this and coat it a pill or something... Yikes!!! It tasted like I ate some kind of cleaner for an hour.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Beverly, I got Tylan powder from my vet here in Grand Island. Think I paid $16 for it. She did some research when I asked about it, cause she had only used it for pigs with tummy problems. She said what she found is that it's an old "groomer's secret". She gave me a vial of it. It says "Tylan Powder" on it. She prescribed using 1/16th of a tsp. I maybe used 1/32nd of a teaspoon once a day for 6 weeks. Now she gets it only a couple times a week. She even followed up with me because they have so many clients who have white dogs with tear stains, and wanted to know if it worked (which it did). Miley doesn't get the gunky crap in her eyes anymore. It's SO nice!! 
I think this can be used responsibly, and I'm sure there are people that aren't using it responsibly, which would explain why it's being taken off the market (if that's true). But that's my opinion.


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

I just checked Nature's Farmacy and it didn't come up when I did a search for it.


----------



## Karyn (Mar 19, 2009)

I used Tylan for about 1 month on my little boy, Bandit..no change-I've tried Angel Eyes which did the trick on my Bichon, Pebbles. But nope didn't work on Bandit. I changed his food from Purino Pro to Purino One which doesn't have any dyes which could help eye stains. Gee.\
Karyn


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm really hoping to hear from my vet and see what he finds out about the Tylan. If Tylan is Tetracycline, I wouldn't have any problem trying that on a short term basis. 
My vet suggested I bump up the amount of Polyotic I'm currently using to see if that makes any difference.

My vet voiced concern over ordering pharmaceuticals that should require a script online without a script, and I understand his point, but I know that people have been using it for a long time with good results. 

I'm just so tired of fighting the red globs.
Beverly


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Tylan is not tetracylcine, from what I understand.
What if you tried a "rural" vet near Lincoln? My vet said they use it on pigs. It caught her off guard when I requested it for Miley.
Just an idea...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I just heard back from my vet this morning! He said that he had spoke with an ophthalmologist vet in Omaha and she had recommended wound powder, which is tetracycline, or Angle eyes, or something called Benagel, which he was not familiar with. He said that he has a very pure tetracycline powder and so we are going to go with that, I just need to go pick it up. Finally I may be on track to cleaner eyes! :whoo:

Beverly


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Just a heads up....Rico's problems all started from his inability to produce enough tears. He had globs, sticky, crusty globs in his eyes. They got worse over the course of 3 years. I finally took him to an opthamologist who said even though he was testing OK at the vets office, his tear production was not high enough to keep his corneas moist. So now we use cyclosporine and predinose drops daily. It has made a world of difference. Now when I use the Angel Eyes it works!

I had to help the underlaying problem before I could get rid of the red staining.

Beverly, let us know how you make out with the tetracycline. That's what the optha wants to give Rico.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I sure will, and thanks for the advice.

I have been struggling with this for so long.
Neither seem to have dry or crusty problems, theirs (Cooper and Winston) both have very wet, gloppy kind of matter with wet little faces. 

I'll be sure to get clear pictures of both of their faces before I start with the treatment.

Beverly


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes our vet recommended tetracycline as well but I don't know where to get it. I thought you had to have a prescription but he didn't give my husband one.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

thor's mom-

call the vet and ask if you can go back and pick up an rx for the med he recommended. You can get it on the Internet, or directly from the vet. Here's a link to an internet seller, so you can compare prices with the vet's price.

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Tetracycline-prod10119.html

Call vet and ask how much he recommends and what he charges. It's your money...you have the right to ask! Since he recently saw your hav, you shouldn't have to pay for another visit, but should be able to drop in to pick up a script (if his prices are too high).

I order my meds from "Drs. Foster and Smith", online, as they are *half* the price of my vet! If it's a one time thing I have no problem buying from the vet but if it's a refillable, long term medication.....I'm shopping price!


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

Luckily, we don't have to pay for office visits. We are Air Force and on the Army post that is attached to us there is a vet. Since it is a military facility you only pay for shots and probably meds. So I am going to give them a call today because if they have the meds it will be much cheaper than buying it anywhere else.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I have used Tylan successfully for tear stains. I found mine at my local farm supply store. It is the same thing used in Angel Eyes except a lot cheaper. I only used 1/16 tsp and it will last forever. However, it has a horribly bitter taste. I just mix it with a dab of peanut butter and that did the trick. I would use it while showing and then take breaks off of it. I haven't noticed any ill effects. Remember, if you already have staining, it won't remove it. I've found a mix of baking powder, baking soda, hydrogen peroxide and milk of magnesia works well if applied a few hours prior to bathing.
Hope that helps
E.Ann


----------

